
CScout: The C Refactoring Browser - peter_d_sherman
https://www.spinellis.gr/cscout/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"After the source code analysis CScout can

o perform accurate cross project identifier renames,

o process sophisticated queries on identifiers, files, and functions,

o locate unused or wrongly-scoped identifiers,

o identify header files that don't need to be included, and

o create call graphs spanning both C functions and function-like macros."

